
Show HN: Minim – Fast, Flat and File-Based BMS - minim-bms
https://minim.one/
======
minim-bms
New version released with some bug fixes in the RSS feed.

------
steanne
you posted this yesterday[1] under the user name minim-one. why did you make
another new account to post it today?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14802243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14802243)

~~~
minim-bms
Wanted to post it under Show HN and forgot the password :P

~~~
steanne
oh, good. i like the project, but that had come across as a bit sketchy.

------
bloompy
nice idea, very simple. the admin interface should be enhanced.

~~~
DrScump
Speaking of sketchy... an account created immediately after this submit and
immediately before this comment.

~~~
minim-bms
Conspiracy theory :D bloompy is a friend I sent the link.

Critic about the system would be nice.

